# MiG-21 BIS 1/48 by Eduard



## czseby (Nov 13, 2011)

Read our latest blog post to find out more information about the upcoming MiG-21 BIS. In this article, we'll tell you how the final sprue test went and why we were so happy about it.

*Read the whole article:*
MiG-21BIS - Final Sprue Testing | Eduard 







We will publish *more information about our MiG-21 BIS during next two weeks* - articles, photos and images will be posted on Eduard Blog and in December's Info Eduard Editorial.
We will also post information (at least links) on our Facebook, as well as here on ww2aircraft.net.

Planned articles on MiG-21 BIS topic are:


MiG-21 BIS - changes on tooling and what had to be done
MiG-21 BIS - standalone article on fuselage and intake dimensions (+ information in December's Info Eduard Editorial)
MiG-21 BIS - article about Brassin sets for this kit
MiG-21 BIS - article about separate photo-etched detail set that will be released in the beginning of 2012
MiG-21 BIS - markings we've picked for the first ProfiPACK release of this kit

We're looking forward to your thoughts and opinions on this release. Please post them on Eduard Blog, our Facebook page or simply here in this thread.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2011)

THX for the info.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2011)

Agree! Thanks for the info mate!
Need to get another Eduard MiG-21, love the kit!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2011)

Good info, I think it's time I built another MiG.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2011)

Thankyou Sir!


----------



## czseby (Nov 15, 2011)

Check out the preview of marking options for the upcoming MiG-21BIS ProfiPACK.
Follow us on Eduard Blog and expect whole article about these markings to be published tomorrow.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll take one of each please


----------



## czseby (Nov 16, 2011)

Just published on Eduard Blog - article by Martin Ferkl about marking options for the upcoming MiG-21BIS 1/48 in ProfiPACK.

*Read the whole article here*: MiG-21BIS and Marking Options


----------



## imalko (Nov 18, 2011)

Applaud the effort Eduard invested in these new releases. Though it's shame there isn't any decal options for Yugoslav or Serbian Mig-21bis.


----------



## czseby (Nov 23, 2011)

Yesterday, we published article full of photos of the MiG-21BIS. Check out more photos on Eduard's Blog in this post:

MiG-21BIS Gabor’s nose [PHOTOS]





MiG-21BIS Gabor’s nose [PHOTOS]


----------

